# Do you use exercise/quarter sheets? Why? Reccomended?



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

It has been rainnnny and even snowing here already. It isnt So so so cold,but still in the lower 30's during the day. I have considered getting a quarter/exercise sheet. I have not used one before and am frreeezing which isnt fun. My horses are not clipped,but are blanketed in med. To heavy wt. Blankets and dont grow long winter coats. Would you reccomend using one? Are they a hassle or really helpful? Any particular brands/types to look for or stay away from? Any and all responses much appreciated


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't used one yet this year, but I usually do use them just while I'm warming my horse up during the colder days. I am (hopefully) getting this one for Christmas: Shedrow 600D Keyhole Quarter Sheet-On Sale until Jan 31 2011 [BLS2013] I've never had one that covered the rider before but I like the idea!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

That one looks nice! So you use them only during warm up? I had been thinking they were used for the full ride (just flatwork of course...lol)...hmm...see i have never used one or even actually seen someone use one. Do you think 30's is cold enough for one or will it just make the horse too hot? Thanks!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i wondered what those were for!
I mean..exercise,yeah but I didn't really know what the purpose was for.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I have only ever used them/seen them used for warm up and cooling out. I think they would get too warm underneath them when they're actually working. I guess it also depends on how hard you're working your horse though!

Low 30s is definitely cold enough to be using one!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i dunno.I ride my horse without one..guess it sounds a bit mean since she has a blanket on all day unless I ride.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh yes! I do. My TB is body clipped and it is really cold here so it is mostly for him but it keeps me really toasty too. I have a wool one and it is the kind that goes over my legs which is really nice. I got it off of ebay for $10, someone won it at a horse show so it is embroidered with the show name and sponsor but if you're not snobby and don't care about having used stuff (it was never actually ridden in!) then you can get some great deals. 

He warms up a lot nicer for sure and we just slip it off once he's warm and then pop it back on to cool out. Also, the other day was beautiful and sunny but really cold out, my riding buddies and I went on a little trail ride and we all had 1/4 sheets. We passed some other girls who were turning back because it was too cold but we were all nice and warm with happy horses! Can you tell I love my 1/4 sheet? heehee.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I use mine all winter love it! I wear it for full hacks and road hacking and for schooling and jumping i wear it to warm uo and cool down then whip it off over the fence(desensitize your horse to this before you attempt it holding one rein and doing it from the saddle learnt from experience!!) and throw it back on to cool them down


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

They're also recommended for horses prone to tying up.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I use my luminous reflective ones every time I go on the roads.
I have a lightweight pink mesh one for summer and a quilted heavy weight yellow one for winter!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the great informative replies! Sounds like it will be something worthwhile to get!


----------



## KerBlanng (Oct 22, 2010)

At the lesson barn I ride at, we use them to warm up or for the entire thing, depending on the weather/what we're doing. Like, a flatwork lesson in really cold weather we keep them on, but meduim cold and jumping, the usually get taken off. I also live in Canada, so it can get pretty cold during the evening lessons. Also, the horses are clipped at various levels, but usually something along the lines of blanket or hunter clip. And, get one with longer sides, so you can wrap it around your legs.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

I've got one, I use to use it all winter the whole ride due to not having a indoor arena and riding outside the whole winter. I use it a bit now even though I have an indoor arena to ride in. I still love having one and it's nice to keep the legs warm.


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

Ive got one too, I use it when I ride, purely because my mare looks less than impressed when I take her rugs off. Fortunately though, even with her super thick winter coat, she isnt one to sweat up so I don't usually have to take it off. Best to keep checking to see how warm they get underneath, they can vary a lot in thickness too.


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

I use one because it was strongly recommended to me by my horse's chiropractor. The reason they're a great idea to use is because muscles and ligaments are more prone to injury and strain when cold. A quarter sheet is going to help prevent that by keeping the vital areas warm while warming up. You can use one throughout your ride, and my general rule of thumb is that if I'm getting warm enough to pull off a layer, then my horse is as well. My mare isn't bodyclipped this year, but is blanketed. If you plan to remove the quarter sheet mid-ride, invest the extra money and get a keyhole one.

Kelsey and I used ours at the dressage clinic we did over the weekend


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I might invest in one as well because I find it really hard to warm-up enough due to living in Canada and having -20 celcius and below all winter long. I think it'll help prevent injuries if she's warmer warming up. I thinks that's why she's injured right now is because warm-up wasn't good or she couldn't warm up.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have one, but mine is not the type you put under the saddle. I like my option because I can wear it over my legs as well to stay warm, and I like that I can take it off when I need without having to take the whole saddle off.










I wear it for walk, trot, canter work. I don't wear it for jumping though. And it is great for hacking!


----------

